# Inter - Shakhtar, semifinale EL. 17 agosto ore 21. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (12 Agosto 2020)

L'Inter torna in semifinale in una competizione Europea a 10 anni di distanza dal Triplete, davanti avrà lo Shakhtar che ha battuto il Basilea per 4-1.

Match in diretta dalle 21 su Sky


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2020)

Finirà 2-3 a 0


----------



## Butcher (12 Agosto 2020)

Direi ampiamente alla loro portata.


----------



## davidelynch (12 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter torna in semifinale in una competizione Europea a 10 anni di distanza dal Triplete, davanti avrà lo Shakhtar che ha battuto il Basilea per 4-1.
> 
> Match in diretta dalle 21 su Sky



Sono già in finale....


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2020)

Facile facile per l'inde


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter torna in semifinale in una competizione Europea a 10 anni di distanza dal Triplete, davanti avrà lo Shakhtar che ha battuto il Basilea per 4-1.
> 
> Match in diretta dalle 21 su Sky



Sulla carta non c'è partita ma occhio che lo Shakhtar è la solita compagine Ucraino/brasiliana imprevedibile, hanno alcuni elementi di talento e nulla da perdere e paradossalmente hanno pure più esperienza dell'Inda di coppe..

Resta il tarlo motivazioni, l'Inter alla EL ci tiene moltissimo, le altre non lo so...


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sulla carta non c'è partita ma occhio che lo Shakhtar è la solita compagine Ucraino/brasiliana imprevedibile, hanno alcuni elementi di talento e nulla da perdere e paradossalmente hanno pure più esperienza dell'Inda di coppe..
> 
> Resta il tarlo motivazioni, l'Inter alla EL ci tiene moltissimo, le altre non lo so...



Quando sei in semifinale tranquillo che le motivazioni le trovi facilmente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quando sei in semifinale tranquillo che le motivazioni le trovi facilmente.



Eh si, ma non so se succede anche al 17 di Agosto con una rosa al 50% di brasiliani...


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh si, ma non so se succede anche al 17 di Agosto con una rosa al 50% di brasiliani...



Quello che mi chiedo invece è se loro hanno continuato a giocare. Se il loro campionato è finito...


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter torna in semifinale in una competizione Europea a 10 anni di distanza dal Triplete, davanti avrà lo Shakhtar che ha battuto il Basilea per 4-1.
> 
> Match in diretta dalle 21 su Sky



Gli ucraini stanno benissimo fisicamente. Sarà una bella partita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quello che mi chiedo invece è se loro hanno continuato a giocare. Se il loro campionato è finito...



Il campionato è stato sospeso e poi è ripreso a maggio, come da noi, si è chiuso a metà Luglio..da allora penso si siano allenati/riposati..anche se considerando il margine con cui hanno vinto credo si siano riposati anche le ultime 10 partite


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il campionato è stato sospeso e poi è ripreso a maggio, come da noi, si è chiuso a metà Luglio..da allora penso si siano allenati/riposati..anche se considerando il margine con cui hanno vinto credo si siano riposati anche le ultime 10 partite



Speriamo che abbiano avuto il tempo per prepararsi al meglio fisicamente per queste partite.


----------



## unbreakable (12 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter torna in semifinale in una competizione Europea a 10 anni di distanza dal Triplete, davanti avrà lo Shakhtar che ha battuto il Basilea per 4-1.
> 
> Match in diretta dalle 21 su Sky



Non ci vanno in finale ricordiamo che nessuna italiana è mai arrivata in finale in questa competizione..persino il napoli con il dnipro..ed Io ho dei dubbi pure sullo united..il siviglia ha un ottimo rapporto con sta competizione


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2020)

I brasiliani fake che hanno davanti sono temibili, ma le melme dietro hanno trovato la quadra. O almeno sembra.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2020)

Daje Shakthcoso


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2020)

La coppa è già a Milano.


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Agosto 2020)

Shakhtar 60 %
Inter 40 %


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Preghiamo che questi brasiliani fake facciano la partita della vita


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Agosto 2020)

Lo shakhtar si è beccato 3 pappine dall'Atalanta, ma in Europa League sono oltre il livello delle altre partecipanti, infatti sono in semifinale e sono sottovalutati.

Non sarà affatto facile per l'Inter, anzi li vedo troppo sicuri


----------



## Tsitsipas (17 Agosto 2020)

L'Inter vista col Getafe è stata deprimente
Col Bayer è stata un'altra partita ma siamo troppo Lukaku dipendenti e dietro qualcosa la lasciamo sempre. È durissima


----------



## Molenko (17 Agosto 2020)

Ho visto lo Shakhtar solo contro l'Atalanta in Ucraina quest'anno, e in quel caso vidi una squadra totalmente sovrastata dalla fisicità dei bergamaschi, ma era dicembre e se non erro lì il campionato era già chiuso.

L'Inter quest'anno ha dimostrato di soffrire squadre che palleggiano bene e che hanno giocatori imprevedibili davanti, mi vengono in mente le due partite col Sassuolo in cui hanno preso 6 gol complessivamente, quindi lo Shakhtar può dar fastidio ai nerazzurri. Vedremo..


----------



## sette (17 Agosto 2020)




----------



## Lollo interista (17 Agosto 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ho visto lo Shakhtar solo contro l'Atalanta in Ucraina quest'anno, e in quel caso vidi una squadra totalmente sovrastata dalla fisicità dei bergamaschi, ma era dicembre e se non erro lì il campionato era già chiuso.
> 
> L'Inter quest'anno ha dimostrato di soffrire squadre che palleggiano bene e che hanno giocatori imprevedibili davanti, mi vengono in mente le due partite col Sassuolo in cui hanno preso 6 gol complessivamente, quindi lo Shakhtar può dar fastidio ai nerazzurri. Vedremo..


Ottima analisi


----------



## Molenko (17 Agosto 2020)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ottima analisi



Vincete facile.


----------



## sette (17 Agosto 2020)

chiaramente vinceranno i cugini


----------



## meteoras1982 (17 Agosto 2020)

La vedo male per L'Inter.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Agosto 2020)

A parte la guffaggine.. le squadre italiane fanno davvero schifo.


----------



## davidelynch (17 Agosto 2020)

Sono già in finale.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Vediamo un pò che combinano sti brasiliani fake. Speriamo siano in serata ma ci credo poco


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2020)

Devono perdere male


----------



## mandraghe (17 Agosto 2020)

Fozza Sciactar!


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Sti brasiliani fake nulli per ora


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Dodò e l'albero azzurro


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Ma che fa sto Tyson


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sti brasiliani fake nulli per ora



Oh io pensavo che scherzassi quando parlavi di brasiliani fake.. sono andato a vedere la rosa dello Shaktar. Sono TUTTI brasiliani


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Agosto 2020)

Curioso di vedere sto Taison... che l’anno scorso pare avessimo trattato allo sfinimento per Giampaolo.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Oh io pensavo che scherzassi quando parlavi di brasiliani fake.. sono andato a vedere la rosa dello Shaktar. Sono TUTTI brasiliani



Ahahahahha sisi. Brasiliani fake!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Agosto 2020)

Non capisco come potrebbero segnare sti brasilucraini


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Finita

Che fake sti brasiliani


----------



## mandraghe (17 Agosto 2020)

Gol Inda, Laureato.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Comunque hanno la coppa in mano. Il Siviglia non può vincerla tutti gli anni


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2020)

Se ciao Covid


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Agosto 2020)

Che imbarazzo sto portiere


----------



## Dany20 (17 Agosto 2020)

A Pyatov ma vattela a pija nder culo.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque hanno la coppa in mano. Il Siviglia non può vincerla tutti gli anni




Dobbiamo sperare in Sugo e Ocampos...ciao core.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Che inutili sti brasiliani fake


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Agosto 2020)

Giocan sugli esterni ma in mezzo c è uno da solo che in mezzo ai 3 dell inter non segnerà mai.
Cmq perdon dei palloni roba da Montolivo


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Che degrado


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Agosto 2020)

toccherà tifare Suso in finale


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Sti asini non segnerebbero manco se si giocasse 3 giorni


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Agosto 2020)

Che gioco insulso 6000 tocchettini e mai tirare in porta...che porcheria.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Agosto 2020)

EL... la snobbiamo.. ma questi potrebbero vincerla battendo Getafe / Bayer leverkusen / Shaktar / Siviglia.. roba da chiodi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2020)

Ma lo sanno che stanno perdendo? In area non c'è mai nessuno a parte quel nano


----------



## gabri65 (17 Agosto 2020)

Macché brasiliani. Questi son tutti russi, hanno solo preso un po' più di radiazioni per la vicinanza da Chernobyl.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2020)

Inter molto solida ma questi non sanno fare 3 passaggi


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> EL... la snobbiamo.. ma questi potrebbero vincerla battendo Getafe / Bayer leverkusen / Shaktar / Siviglia.. roba da chiodi



Sì ma giocando la metà delle partite. 
Non sarebbero andati avanti nel formato normale e giocando il giovedì alternativamente al campionato


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2020)

Per fare mezzo tiro devono fare 89 passaggi


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Agosto 2020)

180 tocchi in orizzontale is my dj.
Siviglia-Inter finale.. ma balordo... tifare Suso non mi riesce


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Agosto 2020)

Aldilà di tutto, c’è una differenza abissale negli uomini che schierano le due squadre. Poi magari lo Sciatica(r) li rimonta e vanno in finale, ma mi sorprenderebbe molto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Agosto 2020)

alzategliela in faccia ad andrea agnelli ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Che scandali sti fake


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Agosto 2020)

Ma...ma... non ha dato rigore


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> alzategliela in faccia ad andrea agnelli ahahahahahahahahaha



Non esageriamo. Anche perché con questa logica dovremmo tifare ancora di più perché l’Inda vinca la Champions, visto che l’Agnello rosicherebbe molto di più per quella che per un’infima EL.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Agosto 2020)

Lautaro quasi fa come Scheva con il Barca.

In Italia per il mano di Gagliardini avrebbero dato rigore e sarebbe stato vergognoso.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Agosto 2020)

Perchè vergognoso? Mica si stava parando


----------



## mandraghe (17 Agosto 2020)

Godin da Oscar.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Sti brasiliani fake non hanno fatto mezzo tiro in porta


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Agosto 2020)

Godin si tocca la bocca, ma il tocco lo prende laterale sul collo. Ciak si gira.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sti brasiliani fake non hanno fatto mezzo tiro in porta



Sembrano il Milan di Giamporcamiseriachecazzofai.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2020)

Lo shakhtcoso pensa di essere in amichevole


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Che somaro


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2020)

Che culo handanovic


----------



## mandraghe (17 Agosto 2020)

Ma vaff...che culo Handanovic.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Ma non ce l'hanno qualche russo bello grosso da mettere in area al posto di tutti sti inutili fake?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Agosto 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Godin si tocca la bocca, ma il tocco lo prende laterale sul collo








Quando vedremo Godin strizzare le tette a Lukaku come a 0:59 capiremo che le cose sono andate realmente out of hand.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Agosto 2020)

Si vabbè...D’Ambrogio...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2020)

Finita che cessi schifosi


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2020)

D'Ambrogio


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Agosto 2020)

Goal di Ambrogio.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Agosto 2020)

Robaccia. Certo gli dei del calcio sono nerazzurri stasera.. sul colpo di testa handanovic manco vede il pallone.. azione dopo 2-0


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2020)

Va beh una squadra che fa fare un figurone pure a Gagliardini, di che stiamo parlando...


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Agosto 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Va beh una squadra che fa fare un figurone pure a Gagliardini, di che stiamo parlando...



lasciamo stare, è a livello di biglia questo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Agosto 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Va beh una squadra che fa fare un figurone pure a Gagliardini, di che stiamo parlando...



Delammmmerrda. Ecco di cosa stiamo parlando. Non capisco come si potesse pensare che sti qua potessero una vera sfida per i nati dopo e nati male.


----------



## Mika (17 Agosto 2020)

Già il topic della finale? Ancora deve finire la partita. Magari la ribaltano


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Agosto 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Perchè vergognoso? Mica si stava parando



Perchè se ripensi all’origine del rigore per fallo di mano (il difensore che si sostituisce al portiere parando una palla diretta in porta) é proprio l’antitesi di quello fatto da Gagliardini, la palla va verso la porta dello Shaktar, Gagliardini non ha nessunissima intenzione di colpire quella palla, ne con la mano ne con la schiena, si abbassa per facilitare il rinvio, da quel tocco lkInter ha solo svantaggi, la palla rimbalza in area trasformando un tranquillo rinvio in una potenziale occasione.

Poi, come detto, con il regolamento assurdo applicato in Italia quest anno, il rigore si poteva dare, ma é proprio contro lo spirito del gioco.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Agosto 2020)

Lo Schaktar gioca esattamente come il Milan di Giampaolo


----------



## unbreakable (17 Agosto 2020)

Che delusione sto donetsk..25400passaggi per non fare un tiro in porta..poi manovra lenta w stucchevole..madonna


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Agosto 2020)

Ma come si fa a perdere un pallone così...


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2020)

Mamma mia


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2020)

Ora spengo prima di sentire adANI che mi fa cadere i testicoli per terra


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Agosto 2020)

Lautaro é veramente fortissimo, quanto lo vorrei al Milan.

Oggi Conte non lo ha potuto togliere per mettere Sanchez e Lautaro ha potuto far vedere il suo talento fino alla fine


----------



## Anguus (17 Agosto 2020)

Che pressing al 77 sul 3 a 0..mentalità diversa


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2020)

E 4


----------



## chicagousait (17 Agosto 2020)

Tiferei per una loro vittoria super per poter vedere gli interisti sbandierare una vittoria europea in faccia agli giuventini


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Agosto 2020)

Se prendiamo 11 utenti a caso contro questo shaktar secondo me non perdiamo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2020)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Tiferei per una loro vittoria super per poter vedere gli interisti sbandierare una vittoria europea in faccia agli giuventini



Sono fatti della stessa melma, devono soffrire male


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Se prendiamo 11 utenti a caso contro questo shaktar secondo me non perdiamo.



Mal che vada finisce zero a zero dato che in porta non tirano manco per sbaglio


----------



## chicagousait (17 Agosto 2020)

E 5


----------



## mandraghe (17 Agosto 2020)

E 5.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2020)

Che degrado


----------



## Anguus (17 Agosto 2020)

Che bestia.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Agosto 2020)

Eh ma l’Inter con lo scambio Icardi-Lukaku ci perde


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Ahahahahha a 5 sono arrivati?

Ma come fanno squadre come queste a giocare in Europa? Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Agosto 2020)

Sta squadraccia presentata come l’Ajax di Crujff alla vigilia. Una macchina della propaganda simile manco in Germania nel ‘40


----------



## Dany20 (17 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahha a 5 sono arrivati?
> 
> Ma come fanno squadre come queste a giocare in Europa? Ma stiamo scherzando?


Il livello dell'Europa League si è abbassato repentinamente negli ultimi anni.


----------



## Dany20 (17 Agosto 2020)

Il Milan del post Covid avrebbe vinto l'EL, ci metto la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2020)

Penso sia l'inizio di un ciclo a prescindere dalla finale.
Hanno buttato lo scudetto quest'anno ma non ci credo che lo perdono contro Pirlolandia


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Agosto 2020)

C’è da dire che dopo il 2-0 sti ucraini hanno mollato in modo clamoroso.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Penso sia l'inizio di un ciclo a prescindere dalla finale.
> Hanno buttato lo scudetto quest'anno ma non ci credo che lo perdono contro Pirlolandia



Si. L’anno prossimo sono i favoriti.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Agosto 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Il Milan del post Covid avrebbe vinto l'EL, ci metto la mano sul fuoco.



Il Milan post Covid potrebbe vincere la champions. È un calcio a se.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Agosto 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Il livello dell'Europa League si è abbassato repentinamente negli ultimi anni.



Non trovo.

Se vedi il tabellone dei sedicesimi ci sono almeno 20 squadre ottime, probabilmente tutte superiori al Milan.

Lo stesso Shaktar aveva battuto l’Atalanta nel girone di Champions e fino al 70’ dell’ultima partita era agli ottavi, in EL ha eliminato Benfica e Wolfsburg prima del Basilea.

Squadra che spesso ha messo in difficoltá le italiane (ricordiamoci le romane), semplicemente l’Inter oggi é stata una ottima squadra, superiore.

Non é che sempre le vittorie di chi non ci piace sono dovute alla mediocritá altrui.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Penso sia l'inizio di un ciclo a prescindere dalla finale.
> Hanno buttato lo scudetto quest'anno ma non ci credo che lo perdono contro Pirlolandia



Secondo me al momento partono favoriti.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Comunque questi dello Shaktar, generalmente, sono tra i "fenomeni" amati dal tifosi commercialisti.


----------



## danjr (17 Agosto 2020)

Complimenti all’Inter


----------



## Dany20 (17 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non trovo.
> 
> Se vedi il tabellone dei sedicesimi ci sono almeno 20 squadre ottime, probabilmente tutte superiori al Milan.
> 
> ...


Si ma parlavo in generale di tutta la competizione. Girano certe squadre che farebbero fatica anche nei campionati dilettantistici


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2020)

Marotta: primo anno e prima finale di Coppa per ste melme, dopo 10 anni.

Ehhhh ma il CR7 degli AD...


----------



## Milanlove (17 Agosto 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Si ma parlavo in generale di tutta la competizione. Girano certe squadre che farebbero fatica anche nei campionati dilettantistici





Dany20 ha scritto:


> Si ma parlavo in generale di tutta la competizione. Girano certe squadre che farebbero fatica anche nei campionati dilettantistici



Bè le squadre nostre italiane ci sono arrivate tutte avanti a noi in campionato, giusto per fare un esempio.
Le 4 semifinaliste giocheranno tutte la champions l'anno prossimo. 

Vedremo cosa faremo noi l'anno prossimo. Competizione assolutamente da non snobbare.


----------



## sette (17 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Penso sia l'inizio di un ciclo a prescindere dalla finale.
> Hanno buttato lo scudetto quest'anno ma non ci credo che lo perdono contro Pirlolandia



se Conte perde lo scudetto contro Pirlo, deve nascondersi su Saturno


----------



## sette (17 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque questi dello Shaktar, generalmente, sono tra i "fenomeni" amati dal tifosi commercialisti.



mancava solo Luiz Adriano


----------



## sette (17 Agosto 2020)

se qualcuno vuole sapere come NON giocare a calcio, si riguardi la partita fatta dallo Schaktar


----------



## mandraghe (17 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marotta: primo anno e prima finale di Coppa per ste melme, dopo 10 anni.
> 
> Ehhhh ma il CR7 degli AD...



Si sapeva. Chi punta a vincere prima o poi ci riesce. E speriamo che l’Inter non inizi già quest’anno.

Chi punta a vivacchiare riempie i tifosi di chiacchiere e trollate. Ciò che fanno Scaroni e Gazidis da quasi due anni. Lo stadio, i tagli ai costi, l’attenzione ossessiva al fake fpf, riportare il Milan dove merita, e amenità varie.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Si sapeva. Chi punta a vincere prima o poi ci riesce. E speriamo che l’Inter non inizi già quest’anno.
> 
> Chi punta a vivacchiare riempie i tifosi di chiacchiere e trollate. Ciò che fanno Scaroni e Gazidis da quasi due anni. Lo stadio, i tagli ai costi, l’attenzione ossessiva al fake fpf, riportare il Milan dove merita, e amenità varie.



Ecco, le parole di moda degli ultimi anni, le senti ogni 5 secondi, dappertutto, continuamente.

Quando sento "riportare il Milan dove merita", insieme a "la solidarietà umana", mi sale un nervo che spaccherei il muro a testate.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ecco, le parole di moda degli ultimi anni, le senti ogni 5 secondi, dappertutto, continuamente.
> 
> Quando sento "riportare il Milan dove merita", insieme a "la solidarietà umana", mi sale un nervo che spaccherei il muro a testate.




Prima gli altri parlavano e noi vincevamo. Ora è il contrario. Dagli anni dell’ultimo Galliani ad oggi abbiamo sentito un mare di chiacchiere. Ma fatti concreti ne abbiamo visti pochi e quando li abbiamo visti si sono rivelati delle grosse fregature. Vedi cinefake, e gestione Fassonian-Mirabelliana.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marotta: primo anno e prima finale di Coppa per ste melme, dopo 10 anni.
> 
> Ehhhh ma il CR7 degli AD...



Aldilà dell’ottimo lavoro è un anno strano se pensi che una squadra come il Lipsia possa arrivare in finale di champions.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (18 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque questi dello Shaktar, generalmente, sono tra i "fenomeni" amati dal tifosi commercialisti.



Ahahaha è vero! Comunque pensavo gli dessero più filo da torcere del Bayer (che meritava di perdere almeno 4-1), ma mi sbagliavo, sono stati scandalosi, certi gol glieli hanno proprio regalati. Poi onore all'Inter per carità, Lukaku è una bestia e Conte l'ha preparata molto bene. 

Comunque rendiamoci conto che questi avevano travolto il Wolfsburg 3-0, ulteriore segno del dislivello abnorme fra le prime 2-3 della Bundes e le altre.


----------



## DavidGoffin (18 Agosto 2020)

Il solito culo dell'Inter che se lo gioca solo con la Roma. Va se questa era una squadra da incontrare in semi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Agosto 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Si ma parlavo in generale di tutta la competizione. Girano certe squadre che farebbero fatica anche nei campionati dilettantistici



Sono veramente una minima parte, guardati su wiki l’elenco delle,partecipanti, stiamo parlando di 56 squadre tra ammesse ai gironi e retrocesse dalla champions, quindi il panorama é variegato.

Forse 9-10 retrocederebbero dalla serie A e 3-4 dalla B, ma ci sono almeno 45 squadre che la A la farebbero tranquillamente senza patemi e almeno 30 che lotterebbero per la champions. Venire fuori da questa competizione é una giungla.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Agosto 2020)

Chi ha proprietà serie,stabili e dirigenti capaci prima o poi raccoglie i frutti,noi non abbiamo nulla che possa minimamente avvicinarci all'Inter,anzi,per completare il nostro organico manca giusto la figura che fa il gioco delle tre carte in autogrill e poi l'organigramma è completvvio,loro 3 anni avanti a noi e sono usciti dal Fainancial fer plei,mentre noi,o meglio,le teste di legno messe in società stanno ancora a nominarlo mentre il City ha sfanculato tutto il castello in mondovisione.


----------

